# Q9400 vs I7



## ChrisUlrich

I can't seem to find any solid evidence of the Q9400 vs i7 processors.  If there's a big difference in performance and whatnot.  And where people would notice the changes.


----------



## Shane

not worth the upgrade...Not yet anyway.

that rig you have should still be able to play games for a few years yet.


----------



## fmw

I think it's pretty fair to say that microprocessor development has been evolutionar rather then revolutionary.  The steps from old technology to new ones is usually a fairly small step.  If I had to pick the biggest leap in history for Intel microprocessors I would probably make it the jump from 8 bit word lengths to 16.  Or put another way 8080/Z80 to 8086/8088.  The was the most startling change in performance I can remember.  The 8088 was a 16 bit processor internally but the I/O was still 8 bit.  It is the processor that made the original IBM PC famous back in the 1980's.  The 16 bit processors could address lots more memory and could zip through floating point arithmetic in a fashion their predecessors could only dream about.  Since then, advancements have come in modest steps.  But there have been lots of small steps over the years.

Nothing has changed.  i7 is a new architecture and will take microprocessors to whatever the next level is but the first ones are an imcremental improvement over their predecessors, not a quantum leap.


----------



## subrocker

the i7 is more powerful than q9400. it outperforms q9400 in gaming and multitasking. though both processors are based on 45 nm architecture, the i7 have 2 threads per core. hence, it have 8 total threads. while, core 2 quad series quadcore have only 4 threads. threads r like bus, through which data transfer takes place. due to more threads, i7 performs more work in less time.


----------



## DarkTears

subrocker said:


> the i7 is more powerful than q9400. it outperforms q9400 in gaming and multitasking. though both processors are based on 45 nm architecture, the i7 have 2 threads per core. hence, it have 8 total threads. while, core 2 quad series quadcore have only 4 threads. threads r like bus, through which data transfer takes place. due to more threads, i7 performs more work in less time.



oh snaps, look at the new guy droppin info. Welcome


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, i would say the rig you have in your sig would be fine for at least a few years, and the i7 isnt quite worth it yet if you already have a quad.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah I doubt you would notice a difference in gaming anyways because i'm sure your Q9450 is breezing through them no problem. If you are doing things that are CPU specific then it might justify the price of a new CPU, but if you had to ask us, then I doubt you need a new one. If I were you, I would put that money and buy more ram.


----------

